
TempleOS: – God, the Random Number Generator - boyter
https://christine.website/blog/templeos-2-god-the-rng-2019-05-30
======
harry8
Look through the comments when this is more or less done. Decide if the
quality of coments warrants having temple os on the front page yet again. (How
many times now?) Everything sensible has been said, repeating that signal just
gets lost in the noise. Noise at best...

~~~
snazz
This is certainly a well-known phenomenon, both on here and other similar
websites. However, the subject matter is genuinely interesting (there’s a lot
to be learned from the design of TempleOS and HolyC) and the linked blog post
adds new content to the discussion instead of simply rehashing the argument.
She does a great job of avoiding most of the controversy in both of the posts
in the series, which can’t always be said for many of the other articles on
this topic. The first couple of paragraphs probably weren’t necessary, but
they did provide context for people who were unaware.

I find it deeply unfortunate that we can’t have a good discussion on the
interesting technical aspects of Terry’s project as opposed to the man
himself, especially since the post is about one particular technical feature.

------
grawprog
I'm not sure why or if it's just me but the run button in the example given in
the article here:
[https://christine.website/static/blog/tos_2/wasm_exec.html](https://christine.website/static/blog/tos_2/wasm_exec.html)
Seems to be greyed out and unclickable on mobile. I tried chrome and another
browser based on gecko and the same thing occurred both times.

~~~
fastball
Works fine for me on iOS Safari / Chrome.

~~~
grawprog
I'm on android. In chrome the button's just unclickable in the other browser
it automatically selects the text box and opens the keyboard instead. Even
zoomed in directly onto the button.

------
sas41
Here is a great video on TempleOS and Terry Davis himself. It talks about the
development of the OS, it's history and his life in a chronological order.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)

------
artificial
Is bolting on a TCP/IP stack really annoying?

~~~
microcolonel
It's more unwise than annoying.

------
psidex
There's some more discussion about this on lobsters

[https://lobste.rs/s/ztfqvk/templeos_2_god_random_number_gene...](https://lobste.rs/s/ztfqvk/templeos_2_god_random_number_generator)

~~~
brighter2morrow
>I think Terry was more right than most of us would dare to admit. Playing
with the thought of setting up a fund to build a statue in his honor!!

Not the kind of comment I was expecting to find there. I was told lobsters was
"a more serious alternative to HN".

------
brighter2morrow
The early paragraphs of this article are a huge distraction from the rest of
the article. So the article is supposed to be about someone porting a random
number generator to webassembly, but inexplicably pontificates (without
sources or references) that Terry Davis believed in some 4-sided Trinity of
God, and that Evangelical Christians are like Terry, and how Evangelical
Christians think insanity is normal (all without sources). Making a bunch of
unfounded hot-button religious statements is a sure fire way to distract
people from what could be interesting about a random number generator written
in web assembly.

~~~
fwip
It's part of an ongoing series about TempleOS. TempleOS is the point of the
article, not "porting a random number generator."

I don't think that starting with the King James Bible is a particularly useful
approach for random number generation in WASM.

